# I'm wating on live chat. :)



## ABbuggin

Well I finally have a few minutes to chat with people today, but nobody is on.  Could somebody join me please.


----------



## Morpheus uk

See this is what i was on about, but instead of it turning into a problem it could be a sticky so there isnt a whole topic everytime someone wants some chit chat


----------



## macro junkie

will just use this thread,,soon as u post i went to live chat..u wasnt there..usless aint u


----------



## Morpheus uk

Only my sisters computer runs chat, mines in pieces and spect it doesnt when its up and running  

Currently on dads :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk

On thier for a bit now


----------



## matt020593

God! Where is everyone, nobody is ever online lol.

Matt.


----------



## pedro92

I like the live chat option now


----------



## Morpheus uk

I have a head ake, i feel sick, and im bored so on there if anyone is :lol:


----------



## Andrew

Anyone on? I'm not AFK for once!


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im on there now for abit if anyone wants a chat


----------



## ABbuggin

I'm on now, not for sure how long but I need to chat! :lol:


----------



## pedro92

Im on now if anyone wants to chat.


----------



## Andrew

Anyone on?


----------



## asiandude

Andrew said:


> Anyone on?


i am now.


----------



## Bill Pham

well i was just in there. was very quiet


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im no for ten mins


----------



## Morpheus uk

OI MJ


----------



## Andrew

Who feels like chatting? I'm bored.


----------



## pedro92

I'm on now and will be on for a while. Just use the sounds when you get on do a loud one so i can hear when someone gets on. I will turn up my speakers lol.


----------



## pedro92

I'm on and i need to ask few???'s so get on if ya want


----------



## Morpheus uk

Nothing to do all night so im on, plz plz plz plz plz may someone join


----------



## Malnra

.. windows vista says unknown publisher so it blocks it from me ...


----------



## pedro92

Im on now and will be for about 1 hour. Also at the bottom of the screen you on board index you can see who is on chat.


----------



## matt020593

I'm on now.

Matt.


----------



## asdsdf

I've been on practically all day, and no one came...cept for Tier. (I hope he read this.) He just said hi when I was afk, and then he left!  :angry:


----------



## Guest_Morpheus uk_*

On for a bit now


----------



## Morpheus uk

Doesnt matter doesnt work


----------



## macro junkie

Morpheus uk said:


> Doesnt matter doesnt work


yes it does..your just a retard. :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk

Nooooo, its just the computer i was using is retarded, what load, theres on 1 PC here at school that will run it


----------



## Morpheus uk

Changed PCs and it works!


----------



## Kruszakus

I always talk smack when I'm alone on the LiveChat


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im on there now


----------



## Gurd

I'm in now


----------



## matt020593

I'm on now.

Matt


----------



## Morpheus uk

Hey i gotsit working


----------



## Morpheus uk

Anyone on?


----------



## Andrew

Come on in...im here till I pass out.


----------



## matt020593

Come join lonely me  .

Matt


----------



## matt020593

C'mon, i'm bored and I have nothing else to do.

Matt


----------



## matt020593

I'm on for 5 mins now before I go out.

Matt


----------



## matt020593

C'mon i'm bored. I don't bite, much  .

Matt


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im only for a while, although doing work also so i may take a while to reply, not ignoring ya lol


----------



## pedro92

I'm on now and its boring cuz no one is there so plz join


----------



## OGIGA

You're not there anymore.


----------



## matt020593

I'm so bored someone please join me!

Matt


----------



## pedro92

im on for a lil' bit


----------



## matt020593

On now for 15 mins.

matt


----------



## Kruszakus

Had to reinstall Windows, now the chat room won't open - what the...?


----------



## bugzilla

I tried my best but just couldn't get in


----------



## Andrew

Anyone up for a chat?


----------



## matt020593

Come chat to me  

Matt


----------



## Andrew

I'll be in for the next couple of hours probably. Bored outta my mind...


----------



## ABbuggin

I'm on for a bit.


----------



## pedro92

I'll be on for 30 minutes.


----------



## matt020593

On for a bit now.

Matt


----------



## ABbuggin

I'm going to bed kinda soon, but would like to chat a bit before I get too groggy. lol


----------



## OGIGA

Where in the world has asdsdf been? I never see him anymore (when I enter and leave quickly).


----------



## B-mantis999

I'm new to the forum and havn't seen any activity on the live chat. If there is a specific time anyone will be available to answer any questions I might have that would be great Thanx


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im on now, so someone quick lol


----------



## Morpheus uk

Oi, Gio, Gurd lol


----------



## OGIGA

So where are you now? I see only myself. =/


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im on again now for a double free lesson, bored as heck so awaiting chat lol


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im on now for about half an hour ish maybe


----------



## ABbuggin

I finally have some spare time while on my trip. I have nothing else to do so I should be on for a good bit.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im on for maybe half an hour, the last 8 times ive been on no one else has


----------



## idolomantis

sum1 comes on, i,m bored


----------



## MANTIS DUDE

ok


----------



## idolomantis

sum1 coming?


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im on for an hour and a half, no doubt no one else will be  

Cant remember last time i had a nice little invert related convo


----------



## Morpheus uk

IM on for maybe an hour or so, come on someone, Idolo? MJ?


----------



## idolomantis

as i have nothing to do, its al rainy here so sumone in for a funny chat?


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im on there now with Marius Pohl if anyone wants to join


----------



## MANTIS DUDE

this is not a good topic


----------



## pedro92

MANTIS DUDE said:


> this is not a good topic


Well this topic started out to let people know when we are on the live chat feature but if you look on the bottom of the main index board. you will see a thing saying members on live chat and if its there and there are names there is someone on the chat. I think we could do something like this to schedule chats for certain topics at certain times.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im gonna be on for a while i spect, sry for the other day idolo i was doing coursework


----------



## idolomantis

any one? i,m bored.


----------



## idolomantis

IMO no1 else bored and want a fun chat


----------



## MANTIS DUDE

EVERYONE GO ON LIVE CHAT THIS VERY SECOND!!! :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk

Me, The_Asa and idolo r on now'


----------



## idolomantis

i have time now, anyone wants a complete random and weird chat? asa? morph? santa clouse?


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im on now for a while probs, anyone? ido*lol*?


----------



## Morpheus uk

cOUPLE OF US ARE ONLINE NOW


----------



## idolomantis

can anyone entertain me? i,m bored lol.


----------



## idolomantis

bored *points to chat*

c'mon asa, morph? any random person who makes fun?


----------



## Morpheus uk

3 of us on there now,

Me, myself, and I...


----------



## ABbuggin

Hmmmm, anybody on?


----------



## idolomantis

bring it


----------



## ABbuggin

I'm bringing it! :lol:


----------



## idolomantis

Anyone on? morph?


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im online now


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im on again, good chat last night guys, was quite busy, think we had 6 of us all together


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im in my room for about 2 hours changing over my phasmid tanks so if anyones online i`d be chatting


----------



## idolomantis

###### just missed ya... i'm on now


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im bored again and online


----------



## idolomantis

Morpheus uk said:


> Im bored again and online


ya me too but where tf are you?


----------



## Morpheus uk

Must of left before you got on, anyhoo im online yet again, fancy doing a bit of drawing from a pic on the PC so i`ll be sat in front of the monitor if anyone wants a chat


----------



## idolomantis

answerr back then &lt;_&lt;


----------



## idolomantis

i'm bored and in on the chat for a litlle while


----------



## Rick

Some of you need to get outdoors. :lol: There is a wonderful world out there waiting on you.


----------



## idolomantis

Rick said:


> Some of you need to get outdoors. :lol: There is a wonderful world out there waiting on you.


Haha, i'd love going outside but its raining like heck here


----------



## idolomantis

I've got an hour


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im online


----------



## idolomantis

come on all don't be shy


----------



## hibiscusmile

Hummm whats a free hour feel like?


----------



## idolomantis

hibiscusmile said:


> Hummm whats a free hour feel like?


its great!!!


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im online


----------



## ant

I'm going on... I don't think I will be there to long unless someone shows up.


----------



## idolomantis

like title sais.


----------



## cloud jaguar

Heh, we should all meet at like 9:00 pm GMT or something someday - that would be cool.


----------



## Andrew

I'm on for a little while tonight.


----------



## Katnapper

Nice chatting with you, Andrew!


----------



## Andrew

On again for about an hour if anyone feels like chatting.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im online


----------



## shorty

I'm online if anyone wants to chat!


----------



## Andrew

I'm on for a while.


----------



## idolomantis

i'm onn.............


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im online for an hour and a half perhaps, ment to be doing work


----------



## ABbuggin

I can be on for a bit during lunch. My hand/arm has healed up quite a bit, so now I can type with both hands.


----------



## shorty

I'm waiting on live chat if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Can someone elighten my boredom


----------



## shorty

Online for a while if anyone is up for a chat.


----------



## idolomantis

the bored one is online B)


----------



## shorty

Only had the opportunity to chat one time since I've been a member here. I'll be around for a while so just pm me if I'm afk. Someone join me!!


----------



## shorty

Finally some people joined me in live chat last night and we had a great conversation! I will be online again for a while if anyone wants to join in. If I don't respond immediately, give me a few minutes, I will be there.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im online if anyone wants a chat


----------



## idolomantis

anyone? i'm home now.


----------



## bassist

I'm in there all the time Lol.


----------



## Emile.Wilson

bassist said:


> I'm in there all the time Lol.


haha me too


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im on for a few mins


----------



## Emile.Wilson

i will be on for a while. Come keep me company!


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im here till 3:10

So i gots like 2 hours to do work and chat


----------



## Katnapper

Morpheus uk said:


> Im here till 3:10So i gots like 2 hours to do work and chat


You won't get much work done if chatting, lol.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im on there now, and in urgent need of some photoshop help


----------



## Morpheus uk

iim on now


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im on for a while, someone end my boredom stuck in class!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im on now


----------



## Emile.Wilson

I will be on for a bit come and chat with me !


----------



## Emile.Wilson

I am going to be on for a while come and talk


----------



## [email protected]

I am on but only for a little... dont realy know what i am doing.


----------



## bassist

You guys gotta use the live chat more haven't seen anyone in there in a while lawl

I'm in now.


----------



## Emile.Wilson

il be on for a bit and i am up for a chat


----------



## Katnapper

Emile said:


> il be on for a bit and i am up for a chat


You GUYS are always up for a chat!! Worse than any girls or ladies I know!!! :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Ill be on foe a bit if anybody wants to talk.


----------



## Emile.Wilson

join me i am bored  and up for a chat


----------



## [email protected]

Anybody up for a chat??


----------



## idolomantis

going into chat now


----------



## Morpheus uk

Ive got 2 sh!tty hours bunged up in a dingy classroom with nothing to do so i`ll be online


----------



## Emile.Wilson

il be on for a bit


----------



## Morpheus uk

Same crappy free lessons, someone keep me sane lol


----------



## matt020593

Come join me and Ogiga, I'm staying up a bit tonight.


----------



## [email protected]

Ill be on for a little lets chat.


----------



## bassist

Come on people it's always the same users that come in the live chat


----------



## idolomantis

Well I suppose I could revive this one aswell. Instead of making a new one.

So.. I am waiting!


----------



## hibiscusmile

I was there all by myself, and it was errie, and I got scared and ran off


----------



## sbugir

Same here Hibiscus. I got scared.


----------

